# Atlanta vw meetings or groups????



## ZEV (Sep 27, 2012)

I am looking for a VW group in or around Atlanta Georgia that meets on a regular basis.. 

Anyone got any info for me?


thanks


----------



## 1Purdymk6 (Apr 14, 2012)

There is a weekly meet on Thursdays at rays pizza off of chastain rd in kennesaw


----------



## 1Purdymk6 (Apr 14, 2012)

Starts around 8pm


----------



## ZEV (Sep 27, 2012)

thanks.... ill try to come this thursday. about how many cars show up?


----------



## 1Purdymk6 (Apr 14, 2012)

It varies. Sometimes like 10, other times a lot more. It's been a pretty good turn out lately. Are you going to the apr BBQ on Saturday?


----------



## ZEV (Sep 27, 2012)

man i wish.. i gotta work from 9-4 on sat.. ****.. i knew i should have taken that day off.. 


oh well.. I am gonna try to go to the meeting this thursday eve.. 

is there a specific place where everyone meets?


----------



## 1Purdymk6 (Apr 14, 2012)

We meet at rays pizza


----------



## ZEV (Sep 27, 2012)

HEY BRO.. WHATS UR EMAIL OR PHONE NUMBER. I COULDNT MAKE IT TONIGHT,, I GOT CANNED FROM MY JOB MONDAY AND HAVE BEEN SUPER BUSY TRYING TO MAKE UP FOR THE FEW DAYS I DIDNT WORK.. 


I JUST INSTALLED SOME SPYDER LED TAIL LIGHTS BY MYSELF. LOL.. AND I CHANGED OUT A FEW OF MY BADGES TO MATT BLACK ONES.. 


IM Zev... my email is [email protected] and my cell is 6784294557.. hit me up and im defo down for next week..


----------



## 1Purdymk6 (Apr 14, 2012)

My number is 6787633220. What do you drive?


----------



## 1Purdymk6 (Apr 14, 2012)

Never mind, just saw your profile. Lol


----------

